

How I hacked WarFace (a Crytek FPS) - mmozeiko
https://stackedit.io/viewer#!provider=gist&gistId=b9a1852a0a17e334f041&filename=wfre

======
mmozeiko
From [https://www.unknowncheats.me/forum/warface/143270-hacked-
int...](https://www.unknowncheats.me/forum/warface/143270-hacked-into-warface-
game-protocol.html)

